

The Singularity in Our Past Light-Cone - cs702
http://vserver1.cscs.lsa.umich.edu/~crshalizi/weblog/699.html

======
cs702
Good commentary on this: [http://delong.typepad.com/sdj/2013/03/as-cosma-
shalizi-says-...](http://delong.typepad.com/sdj/2013/03/as-cosma-shalizi-says-
the-singularity-is-in-our-past-saturday-twentieth-century-economic-history-
weblogging.html)

